# Nice to see!!



## Shinzu (Dec 1, 2002)

i just wanted to say that it is nice to see some TSD activity in this forum.  lets keep it up....TANG SOO!!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 1, 2002)

I agree Shinzu  I miss TSD, so keep it comin all.

Tang Soo!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2003)

We need more TSDers! (Tang Soo Do-ka? What's the term?)


----------



## mtabone (Jun 3, 2003)

Tang Soo Doist (Do-ist) works for me.

TSD-ist



but regardless, I agree, lets keep up the Tang Soo Do Postings!!!


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 4, 2003)

A change from my last post: I sort of do TSD again  Actually, it Tae Kwon Do Moo Duk Kwan. It's basically TSD with TKD forms mixed in LOL.

I'm glad to see the TSD forum hoppin again 

Tang Soo!


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 5, 2003)

me too


----------



## aricept (Jun 5, 2003)

Although I've only seen it applied to hapkido, I think the right suffix is -in.  So, tang soo doin.  Or tangsoodoin.  Or whatever.


----------

